# Original Piano Sonata in D Major



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello. I am sharing an original piano sonata in D Major which borrows characteristics from several periods in the same work. Hope you like it. Comments are welcome. Thank you for your attention.


----------

